# Our New Buck, Bullseye.



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello everyone! We are proud to announce our newest buck, Bullseye. He is absolutely stunning and such a sweetheart. He was born on 4/16/2014. He is a fullblood registered with the ABGA and has 5 show points so far. His sire is the handsome, ASHS Astroid owned by our very own NWIndianaBoers and son of black dappled, ASHS Kung Fu Panda. His dam is a RRD Right on Target daughter.

Bullseye is a spotted paint even though his spots are hard to see and he has a strong colored background.

When I first saw Bullseye in person, I was shocked at how much wider and meaty he was than in the photos we saw. He is absolutely impressive and his sire is incredible as well. This buck has it all, and we are so happy to have him here. We also own one of his full sister and two of his half sisters. We love these genetics, and we cannot wait to see what he produces.

The red dappled buck is Bullseye's sire, Astroid owned by Sandy Ridge Boers (http://www.sandyridgeboers.com/)


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Congratulations! Getting a nice goat is always exciting...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, love the coloring! How unusual.

What a hunk! He should sire some nice kids for you. Congrats on a wonderful find!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks! His coloring is definitely unique. We are excited to see what he will throw.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I just feel in love .....what a beefcake!!!!!

He is stunning.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! His coloring is so unique and so cool! Congrats!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you guys! His sisters are just as nice


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I saw him when he was a baby. He is definitely and eye catcher. I have a buck and a doe from Astroid to!  they are nice goats!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you have a recent picture of his sister?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you Pam!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That is the biggest squarest spot I have ever seen!!! And color aside he is a nice buck. Congrats!!! I would be bragging for months if I had him 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

DappledBoers said:


> Do you have a recent picture of his sister?


I do! The ones I took are poor quality on my lame phone. Justin sent me better pictures on my email.

---Here they are:

These are all three sisters. The red and spotted traditional are half sisters and the spotted paint is the *full* sister.

Sorry for the poor quality.








This is Crimson Star. She is about 11 months and a 50%. Same sire, different dam.








This is Right on the Mark. She is a fullblood and is the same age as Bullseye (about 7 months). She is the full sister. :greengrin:






















Lastly, this is Emmie. She is a fullblood, 5 months old, and has different dam, but the same sire.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

nice, very nice


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Gosh your lucky! All of my goats beside one doe came from him. And when I say all I mean 4 does and a buck lol he's great to work with and his goats are so nice. Yours are so much more colorful than the ones I got. They are so pretty!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

DappledBoers said:


> Gosh your lucky! All of my goats beside one doe came from him. And when I say all I mean 4 does and a buck lol he's great to work with and his goats are so nice. Yours are so much more colorful than the ones I got. They are so pretty!


Thank you very much! I'd like to see pictures of your buck and does! :smile:


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh boy lol these are the only pictures I have. I'd have to check but I'm pretty sure the does are 1 1/2 years old and the buck is about 9 months old.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

The red doe (50%) and the buck (100%) are astroid kids and horned traditional (50%) and the dehorned trad. (100%) are bill kids


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love bullseye. I have looked at him a million times his traditional brother looks amazing too. I tried to win the breeding contest a few weeks ago but that darn Ashley beat us hahaha. One day I will get an asteroid kid but so far they are a little out of my budget since I am just starting back up.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Congrats! I can't wait to see what his kids look like!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Ahh yes I saw that chance to win a free breeding to astroid. There's going to be another chance isn't there? Try again who knows! His kids are a high price but I think your does would make beautiful kids with his buck astroid


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I sure hope there is another contest. I wanted to breed my doe Zoey to him she is a black tiger dapple.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

RPC said:


> I sure hope there is another contest. I wanted to breed my doe Zoey to him she is a black tiger dapple.


Even if you ended up paying the price for breeding (350?) im sure you'd make money ok those kids! Although you might want to keep them lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think that's the problem they would all stay and I wouldn't sell them lol


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah I have the same problem lol my triplet bucklings came from my astroid buck and I'm having a really hard time parting with them. But there unregistered so they have to go  and I really don't need more than one boy


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

HOly Moly. That is one HANDSOME buckaroo! Congratulations!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

DappledBoers said:


> The red doe (50%) and the buck (100%) are astroid kids and horned traditional (50%) and the dehorned trad. (100%) are bill kids


They look good! The head on that buck... wow. I like the Bill kids too. Do you know the dams of the buck and doe?



RPC said:


> I love bullseye. I have looked at him a million times his traditional brother looks amazing too. I tried to win the breeding contest a few weeks ago but that darn Ashley beat us hahaha. One day I will get an asteroid kid but so far they are a little out of my budget since I am just starting back up.


We love him too. We truly got a great deal on all of them. It is too bad you didn't win! Astroid is an amazing buck. He is so long, so width, and just so thick. We will have buck and doe kids available this upcoming season if you want to get your hands on some Bullseye genetics :thumbup:



HoosierShadow said:


> He's gorgeous! Congrats! I can't wait to see what his kids look like!


Thanks! We are waiting anxiously. :dance:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

WOW! HE is one big handsome boy!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

He's beautiful


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

CountyLineAcres said:


> They look good! The head on that buck... wow. I like the Bill kids too. Do you know the dams of the buck and doe?
> 
> My bucks dam is JAD SRB ZOEY. I don't know the same to my doe out of him. It just says "*(BOER X)" so I guess she just wasn't registered.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

I guess it probably goes without saying that I'm a fan of them too. The Boer x dam of Dappledboers red doe is the same as County Lines new red spotted doe. 

Thank you for the compliments on Astroid. Needless to say we love him and the kids he is producing. He's definitely one of the better dapple bucks out there. 

Still working on the right idea for that 2nd contest.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish you both were not so far from me I need a buck and who doesn't need more does


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Ft wayne isn't that far. Right at 2 hours from me. I travel more than that all the time for my goats. Today I went an hour to the vets for a flush and then got home abs went 2 hrs to Huntington for a mini manure spreader I found on Craigslist. Quite the vacation day for me.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

No I was talking to dappled boers and county line acres. Being a little far for me. I was just passed your area last weekend. It's not far just kind of a boring ride.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

It would be so much easier if all boer people lived in the same state


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

He is a gorgeous buck!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok so who wants to move. I don't want to go further north because I am not a fan of winter.


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

beautiful!!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone! And I don't know Roger, I think it would be a good idea to go more south. I am not a fan of this winter already! :snowcheese:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We never got more then 2 weeks of summer this year. How about Tennessee I like it there. You still have seasons but winter isn't so bad


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I like florida!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It gets really hot in the summer. I won't go anymore between June and october.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh Iv only been there in April.. And only for a week at a time. And always on or by the beach so I can see it being unpleasant away from the beach and working with goats lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yea I have been there a few times in mid June for my cousins birthday or graduation and have had to shower twice a day and change clothes mid day bc I sweat threw them but I am sure after living there we would get more used to it.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Let's do it! I prefer the Tennessee idea because i can't take the heat all year lol.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

lol Tennessee it is!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm from Kentucky originally. I should go there


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow he is gorgeous I'm super jealous!!! I would love to breed my does to him or his dad!!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

It would be nice and warm in Kentucky!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you HoukFarms!


----------

